# Where is the vectorize button in knk



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, 
Don't laugh at me!~ I was playing with the trial knk software....I can't find the vectorize tool on the tool bar.....LOL can anyone help me? I may have to rethink buying this because I am soooooo clueless!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ahh its easy  and we can help haha. go up to image and then prepare to vectorize, and click on that. That will open the window for vectorizing  I think Sandy M has a video that shows it. I will go look and post a link to it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok Looks like she redid her website, I will try and find the link in one of the posts here


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with the program open..go to the help menu...then to indes...type in vecotor and you will get an optiion to display how to do it...

OR...

Maybe some who has actually used the program more than once will chime in


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have watched the videos and it seems to me that all of the functions are not available in the trial version. I was not even able to make a circle in the demo version it was all greyed out. I brought in a jpeg file clicked on prepare to vectorize then after that it said click the vector button in the tool bar which I did not see. I then vectorized an apple in corel then went to import it and nothing showed up on the screen. I would get a funny L shape similar to that in corel when you import so I right clicked and dragged across the screen and it was blank. Nothing showed on the screen. I just stopped messing with it because I could not perform any of the tasks that Sandy performed in the video. 

Tari


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay Tari! Thanks! I was beginning to think i was a complete idiot! I clicked the prepare to vectorize and went through that whole proces...then It said click the vectorization and there was none to be found.....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I will post an little tutorial for you Mistyann, since I HAVE used the demo more than once 

1. Import your jpeg into the knk program

2. Go up to image, and click on prepare to vectorize wizard. Make sure you have your image selected before clicking.

3. The first window that opens, is where you can see what your image will look like. You can adjust your image here for smoothness of lines, brightness ect. 

4. This next window shows you the colors. Now you can choose to only have one color, or you can make your image multi color. On the right of the screen you will see the little color boxes, this is where you would select each color you want in your image.

5. Now you will need to go down to the 3rd from bottom on the tool bar, where you see a little blue arrow like icon, and on the pop out menu there you will see a accuscan option, click on that.

6 Once you have clicked on the accuscan option, you will now have two boxes with blue arrows right below the help button on the top menu bar. You will then click on the first of those two boxes which is the tracing button and click ok on the window that pops up.

7. Now you will have two copies of your image. Simply click on top of the image and grab it with your left mouse button, and move it over to the right. 

8. Now go to Arrange on the top menu bar, and click break apart. This will allow you to then go down to your image, click on the white backround and delete it. You know have a vector image of the original jpeg you started with.

One of the things I love about this program is the vectorizing tool. It is one of the most powerful I have seen out there. Way better then corel draws 

Here are images that will show in order of what I have done


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> I have watched the videos and it seems to me that all of the functions are not available in the trial version. I was not even able to make a circle in the demo version it was all greyed out. I brought in a jpeg file clicked on prepare to vectorize then after that it said click the vector button in the tool bar which I did not see. I then vectorized an apple in corel then went to import it and nothing showed up on the screen. I would get a funny L shape similar to that in corel when you import so I right clicked and dragged across the screen and it was blank. Nothing showed on the screen. I just stopped messing with it because I could not perform any of the tasks that Sandy performed in the video.
> 
> Tari


The only option that is not available in the demo version is saving files. And of course knk does not have the same fill options as the ACS, but All other features are available on the demo.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Maybe some who has actually used the program more than once will chime in


I am not exactly sure what this is supposed to mean? Hmmm


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thnks so much Bobbie Lee! I will try again tomorrow. Do you have the equipment yet? I was thinking of ordering this week.....but I have no design experience....You all will be sooo sick of me and my silly questions!


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I am not exactly sure what this is supposed to mean? Hmmm


 Oh, I took it to mean he was referring to himself....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mistyann said:


> Thnks so much Bobbie Lee! I will try again tomorrow. Do you have the equipment yet? I was thinking of ordering this week.....but I have no design experience....You all will be sooo sick of me and my silly questions!



I have not got mine yet. I think after I go to the long beach show and see everything else first, I will then make my decision, but I do really like the way this program works. 

I and others here would be glad to help  Hey we all have to start somewheres haha. That is what is awesome about this forum, is the members are so helpful.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Charles95405 said:


> Maybe some who has actually used the program more than once will chime in





sunnydayz said:


> I am not exactly sure what this is supposed to mean? Hmmm





Mistyann said:


> Oh, I took it to mean he was referring to himself....


Me, too.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Tari, when you import your image and you see the little L instead of right clicking or trying to drag the image in, you just left click your mouse on the grid and the image will then import


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Tari, when you import your image and you see the little L instead of right clicking or trying to drag the image in, you just left click your mouse on the grid and the image will then import


Thanks Sunshine for your help, I will try again tomorrow. I am trying to find a good way to do this that does not kill my budget because this month I buy a new embroidery machine and I can't afford all the fancy rhinestone design software and the embroidery machine. 

Tari


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Once you learn the basics in the program it really is very easy. I myself dont see why I should spend so much more money if I can accomplish what I need for less, much less  I am glad I can help, if you need to know anything else feel free to ask


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Sunny,
I was able to follow your instructions and was able to get the object vectorized. Thanks for your help. I couldn't sleep so I tried it again and it worked.

Tari


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry I missed all of the posts! Thanks, BobbieLee for coming to the rescue!!! 

I do have a very detailed video that covers the entire vectorization process but it is one that I sell. My own customers get it for free, of course! : )


----------

